# Brain Teaser



## Dave Spencer (9 Jun 2010)

See if you can get to the bottom of this. SSSHHH if you have seen it before.  






Dave.


----------



## JamesM (9 Jun 2010)

... a straight edge helps too :silent:


----------



## Always Broke (9 Jun 2010)

JamesM said:
			
		

> ... a straight edge helps too :silent:



If you had not said that I would have never got it.


----------



## alip01 (10 Jun 2010)

That's easy.


----------



## chilled84 (10 Jun 2010)

yep me too, I got it.


----------



## chilled84 (10 Jun 2010)

Hope you can understand where im comeing from 

And im pritty sure the top line is higher?


----------



## Jase (10 Jun 2010)




----------



## JamesC (10 Jun 2010)

Well thank you to those who couldn't manage to keep quiet and had to post the answer, even after Dave asked not to. Just ruins it for everybody else.


----------



## Jase (10 Jun 2010)

JamesC said:
			
		

> Well thank you to those who couldn't manage to keep quiet and had to post the answer, even after Dave asked not to. Just ruins it for everybody else.



With all due respect, you didnt have to read what people had written


----------



## JamesC (10 Jun 2010)

Bit difficult not to when opening the page as it's right in front of me. I've a large screen so can get a lot on in one go. First answer given 10 minutes after the puzzle was posted.


----------



## Nick16 (10 Jun 2010)

agreed. spoiled it for me as well.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (10 Jun 2010)

Well it didn't spoil it for me - I still don't geddit...


----------



## Garuf (10 Jun 2010)

Well now it's The angles aren't all the same, they look it but aren't really so when you move it all round you "gain" the extra space.


----------



## Dave Spencer (10 Jun 2010)

JamesC said:
			
		

> Well thank you to those who couldn't manage to keep quiet and had to post the answer, even after Dave asked not to. Just ruins it for everybody else.



My thoughts exactly, James.


For those who need a nudge, the answer is in the hypotenuse.

Here is an easier one.  





Dave.


----------



## JamesM (10 Jun 2010)




----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jun 2010)

love this stuff. I always confuse the lads at work when I'm bisecting angles to make lead rain water pipes, swan necks and off-sets.

 They just cant get their head around it. It's dead simple too. 

here's a hopper and pipes I made for chatsworth house recently. The head was quit complex, but a basic knowledge of maths and angles and all becomes simples   





I love my job!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (10 Jun 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Well now it's The angles aren't all the same, they look it but aren't really so when you move it all round you "gain" the extra space.


Please bear with me chaps...

Each separate element in each diagram is the same in both, no?  As the blurb says: "The partitions are exactly the same as those used above."  The two shapes they are used to construct are the same, too - right-angled triangles with sides measuring 5 by 13 units.  So the extra space comes from :?:  :?:  :?: 
................................................... :text-imsorry:  

I guess that there are actually fractional differences in all of the pieces in the second figure, but I'm blowed if I can see them. 

As you can imagine - I never do my own leadwork!


----------



## Dave Spencer (10 Jun 2010)

I`ll put you out of your misery, Paul. Put a straight edge against the longest edge on both triangles. One is convex, and one is concave.



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I always confuse the lads at work when I'm bisecting angles to make lead rain water pipes, swan necks and off-sets.



No playing you at pool or snooker for money, then.

Dave.


----------



## samc (11 Jun 2010)

that leadwork looks awesome mark! i quite enjoyed doing it at college. i got the hang of it pretty quick too. it did make me cringe watching my mates smash it up though


----------



## gbagger (11 Jun 2010)

how would the longest edges of the triangles not being straight gain tthe extra space?? personally i think this couldn't be any more obvious.


----------

